# Woke up in a daze



## skye (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought I'd write today. Maybe something will change if I write it down. I woke up this morning detached and in a fuzzy daze. It won't go away and I keep thinking I'm going to crash my car because I don't really feel in control of it. I've mastered the art of faking it so no one knows. I feel mechanical like I'm just programmed to act and respond in a certain way. It usually diminishes after a few hours to just an emotionless dead state so things aren't fuzzy and I feel a bit more in control, but today it's lingering. Does anyone have any suggestions or experiences that helps them snap back to semi normal at least?


----------

